# [SOLVED] Ethernet controller issue on gateway laptop



## phishhead220 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi,

I reinstalled Windows XP Pro on my girlfriend's laptop (Gateway MX3228) because it was operating poorly. under the device manager there were a few of those yellow question marks, but I found the drivers on the gateway web page.

The big problem is I can't get the computer online by plugging it in or by wireless connection. 

I tried installing the ethernet drivers and the wireless drivers, but no luck still.

The remaining yellow question marks are
Other devices - ethernet controller
and
secure digital host controllers - SDA standard compliant sd host controller

Any help would be great I can't seem to fix this thing.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Ethernet controller issue on gateway laptop*

Which Network adapter is installed on Laptop?


----------



## phishhead220 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Ethernet controller issue on gateway laptop*



Rits said:


> Which Network adapter is installed on Laptop?


According to device manager it's a VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Ethernet controller issue on gateway laptop*

You will need to install Modem drivers for exthernet controller and Broadcom drivers for wireless.

Modem:

http://global-download.gateway.com/...Step3=MX3220&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=GATEWAY&SC=PA_6G 

WiFi:

http://global-download.gateway.com/...Step3=MX3220&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=GATEWAY&SC=PA_6G


----------



## phishhead220 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Ethernet controller issue on gateway laptop*



Rits said:


> You will need to install Modem drivers for exthernet controller and Broadcom drivers for wireless.
> 
> Modem:
> 
> ...


Thanks I have one less yellow question mark, the ethernet controller question mark still remains and it doesn't seem to recognize there is a wireless device.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller issue on gateway laptop*

try this one for ethernet http://global-download.gateway.com/...id=634165031597266256&Step1=NOTEBOOK&Step2=MX


----------



## phishhead220 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Ethernet controller issue on gateway laptop*

worked thanks


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Ethernet controller issue on gateway laptop*

your welcome, anymore problems?


----------

